# 1996 Evinrude 25 tiller model



## Brett

The protruding knob is the idle adjustment control.
Turning it changes the throttle stop point.

If your unhappy with the way she's starting,
give her a complete tune up and a carb rebuild.
But as long as she runs, you can just keep using the choke.

Key type ignitions are standard with console steering models, not tiller styles.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Well, that begs the question, how I kill the engine? Pull the lanyard? Seems primitive...

Do you all wear the lanyard? I never had one on a boat.


----------



## Brett

Pressing in on the kill switch button is the recommended way to stop the engine.
Pressing it grounds out the ignition system. No spark, engine stops. 

That kill switch lanyard is a required safety device.
Using it is something all experienced boaters learn to do.
Usually by experiencing a situation that requires the cleaning
of their underwear afterwards, if they survive unharmed.

Previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1196225348


----------



## chrism

brett,

i see you changed your sig... shouldn't that be 11 types?


----------



## Brett

I see it's been a few years since you've dealt with binary numbers Chris... 

Here's a web based tool for converting binary to decimal

http://acc6.its.brooklyn.cuny.edu/~gurwitz/core5/nav2tool.html


----------



## chrism

lol... you're right  man i feel stupid.


----------

